# Nick's 29g



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Just thought I'd create a thread to track my progress and the changes in my tank. Don't expect anyone will be terribly interested, but I would appreciate any and all input . I am especially untalented/unexperienced in aquascaping, so I hope for anyones input there .

This tank is a 29g with 3x honey gourami, 3x boesemani rainbowfish, 4x otos, and 1x male betta (who may move soon). I have a regular hob filter, heater, powerhead, 130W cfl lighting, bubblewand (which has gone awol as seen below) w/ a repurposed airpump, and (new) DIY CO2. 









I have been battling some algae (as seen below). It appears the tide has begun to turn in my favor in the eternal battle against the eeeevil algae, although the war has not yet been won. Both my honey gourami and my new 4 otos seem to be attacking the algae pretty well . I finally got DIY CO2 at like 6+ bps, if i am counting correctly. And I have my new 130W lights on 4h, off 2h, on 4h each day. Don't know if i should put in Flourish excel or not. New plants and a new rock too! 


















Now my plants are bubbling....theres these little bubbles rising to the surface from their leaves. Never seen them do that before? I'm just hoping its not the algae pearling or something, as would be my luck . Is it pearling or something else I wonder.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Nick,

It looks like a good start, can't wait to see what it looks like when it fills in. To slow down algae in a new setup, I add some fast growing plants like hygrophila, hornwort, or watersprite to help use up the excess ammonia during the nitrogen cycle. They will out compete the algae for nutrients and help slow the growth of algae.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

thankfully I haven't had any ammonia readings in a month or two now, but they should be eating up the nitrates which i just tested between 5.0 and 10.0. Its really not easy to get plants here . My National chain FS here primarily carries stuff that shouldn't be submerged, whereas my locally owned FS here doesn't carry very much atm. They only get sporatic shipments, but do have a nice big tank for them. So i don't really get my choice of plants . But i go at least every Sunday to check up on stuff. I will look those plants up though, hoping they come soon. I think I want hairgrass, whatever crazy latin name that thing has, depending on how high it gets. That should be a pretty good competer right?

Nick


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Nick,

Keep an eye on the "For Sale or Trade" forum, sometimes there is even a RAOK (random act of kindness) where all you pay is the shipping costs.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

*watches the For Sale or Trade forum like a hawk*


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree with Seattle. You really need to get some fast growers in there. With your light the and a new tank you really should plant heavy. Later you can sell your plants in the for sale forum and buy ones that you want. It's win/win. Shipping is usually only $5 or $6.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Oi...well here's hoping they have a plant shipment by tomorrow, when i go get my Amanos.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Unfortunately the silly LFS didn't get their fish today . So no Amanos today. But I did get hygrophilia (wisteria?), rearranged my tank...again...but now I'm happy with the layout...until i find something else to nitpick...


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

hey taz!

congrats on the tank i hope ur enjoying the hobby as much as everyone on here does. the hairgrass is a fast grower if u have a good amount of light (which u have) and a good amount of CO2(???) i love that stuff and want to get some for my tank and might go get some tomorrow. anywho....one favorite plant of mine is the hydros!!! fast growers and different colors and leaf shapes are great choices. the hornworts are great two and will really help u out with nutrient sucking! i use it in my breeding tanks. get some java moss and attach those java ferns to a rock or driftwood and ur getting good!


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

I get really excited to go to the Fish store and find something new to learn (and maybe buy)! Not sure if thats indicative of a love of the hobby, shopping, or both. Myeh. Either way I'm having fun .

Eh who knows about the CO2, got DIY and Excel. I need a drop checker, but that will take time. What are the hydros? How low does java moss grow, wonder if it will grow on rocks...

Thanks for your time!


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Still no drop checker . I was going to get one through ADA since I want to purchase Aqua Soil, but its like $45 through them...so uhh no. On the subject of Aqua Soil, I want to add it (with Power Sand Special), replacing my current crappy substrate. I'm worried about my fish though . I don't know if Prime will take care of the rise in ammonia common with Aqua Soil. And now I have an itch....and urge....nay a neeeeeeed to get another tank for cardinal tetras and RCSs. Ahh the options are killing me!

At any rate i moved stoof around, added new stoof. I think i sexed my some of my fish. 2 male & 1 female honey gourami, same for my rainbowfish. Haven't tried with the otos yet, they seem more difficult. I don't care really except that its interesting...:\ lol .

Front:
















Top:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I had to remove my fish for about 4 weeks when I changed out my substrate. Then I *stuffed* my tank with plants. I changed water every other day treating new water with Prime. On off days I dosed the Prime again. It took 4 weeks. I kept my fish in a rubbermaid container with a heater, HOB filter and low light plants, anubias, etc. I put some plastic plants that I keep around for fish transport in with them too. They all did quite well in there. I changed some of that water everyday as I had 125g of fish in 35g of water.

You could use quite a few plants in your tank right now. Why not check out the For Sale forum? There are some good deals on plant packages right now.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Once the bursar gives me my money...i have a lot of plans for it lol


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Update. Well I purchased some ferts from Rex, and I think I understand the dosing schedule thanks to the fert forum readings. I also just purchased ADA Aquasoil, and hope to get it in the mail in a week or two or whenever ADG decides to send it.

I have also purchased a 18g storage tub from Lowes to hold my fish while my tank adjusts to the Aqua Soil. The betta will go in my little 1 or 2g tank. Don't know whether i should put my otos with my betta or in the 18g tub.

I'm also looking to get a nice centerpiece of manzanita wood from a nice fellow on the for sale forum. 

The temp here is substantial enough to not require a heater. As for a HOB filter i'm not sure whether to use it on the regular tank to help reduce ammonia from the Aqua Soil, or if I should use it on my 18g tank.

I use prime, but it doesn't seem to make sense to use prime in the main tank until I bring my fish back, and only use it on my temporary tanks as they'll be higher level ammonia due to the drop in gallonage. From my understanding Prime doesn't actually remove ammonia, but only renders it harmless to fish. Or will it render it useless to algae as well? Ahhh so many questions and so much time.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh yeah I got power sand special with my Aqua Soil. I shouldn't be allowed to read company's thoughts on their own products lol


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

hey, i have a 29 gallon and i am also converting it to a planted tank. instead of java moss i would buy christmas moss. i bought mine on ebay for 2 bucks for 2x2 in. took 5 days to get here but its free shipp and the moss is growing good under 65w. also to ur question, java moss will grow on rocks just need to tie it down with cotton thread or fishing line.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Xmas-Moss-Aquat...in_0?hash=item4147d4d9cd&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Well hopefully I will be getting both kinds of moss soon. at any rate I GOT Amazonia AS today! WOOHOO! Also I added more plants! Woot woot....once everything gets settled imma have new pics...horray! Hopefully i won't need that stone for cover for too much longer. I like the shape, but i hate the color  Looks so artificial.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Well that took a while....6 hours+? Lol Well the lovely people at ADG sent me 2 (3l) bags of Amazonia II and one (9l) bag of Amazonia I. Sadly I didn't realize till i put them in my tank . Oh well, at least the people at ADG offered to send me new bags of Amazonia I, granted I didn't take them up on the offer as I really don't need anymore soil, but they did reasure me on the combined use of them. Anyways while it is cloudy i can see through it to the back so I guess it could be a lot worse. I tested the ammonia and its 1-2 ppm. Since I just ordered manzanita and more plants I don't have any hardware in there (stones/wood). and now i see just how much room i have for more plants OI! I hope that the guy on the for sale forum sends me my moss soon! *crosses fingers*. 

Right now I have my HOB filter on my tank, and not with my fish in the tub. I'm hoping to use Prime and daily water changes to counter the ammonia.

I also bleached (5% solution) my worst algae affected plants (the one that was on the wood & the onion like plants), and I hope it killed the algae good. I also used it on my stone (although i don't plan to put it back in there), my little piece of wood, and my heater

Although i put the CO2 in the filter's intake prior to the AS, i now put it back in the power head as it seems to distribute bubbles everywhere with itty bitty bubbles, so I'm thinking its doing a better job.

What else...I'll upload pictures soon.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

updated pics 24 hrs after as added. Most of the hazziness is due to the DIY CO2 injecting into the input of my powerhead. It seems to do a good job of throwing the itty bitty bubbles every which way.

My tank shot 1:









Tank shot 2:









My cat, Chirpy, watching the yummy betta in his temp tank while warming his butt with my laptop and google searching...he's a multitasker...:


----------



## Nerbaneth (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow! What an improvement. I like your plant selection and placement. Are you going for a dutch style or will you be adding a hardscape? This will be great to see once it fills in. You might consider moving your co2 back to the filter intake. As long as you have an area where co2 is dissolving and good flow from that area to the rest of the tank, you have enough co2 in your tank. You don't 'have' to switch it back because the powerhead is distributing the co2, but eventually you will get sick of tiny little bubbles everywhere in your tank.

I noticed you were looking at the ada drop checkers. You can buy really cheap ones on ebay and various websites online. You can also buy glass diffusers for really cheap too. (I bought my glass diffuser for 5 dollars including shipping!

-Danny


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

hahah oh god. The style is probably nothing more than pure chance, although i did decide i liked the java fern over there by the sag's. Unfortunately I need a lot more plants to fill in or i will get tons of algae so I have a crap load coming. I actually just bought (20 min ago) some new plants in spite of the LFS having no idea what they are. But they have rounder leaves then what I have in there now. All the leaves in there now are all pointy and long, so I wanted to break it up with some rounder ones, plus it looks like the stems are red for an added pop. I will probobly place them in the left in the midground next to that long leaved rhizome plant i have there.

I really need to keep track of the plants. At this point i'm going to have to harass Plant ID forum to figure it all out again.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

oh yeah, i actually did take that advise and bought a 5 dollar drop checker on ebay. hopefully it will arrive soon. Also I have bought some manzanita to add in there eventually...eventually...lol

I am [supposed to be] getting some moss...what do you (and everyone else) think of me putting in a moss wall, or shoudl I just add it to the manzanita?


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Shortly after receiving these lovely compliments, thank you all, I learned a few things about myself and my equipment as I did a 50% change in my main and temp tank/tub.

1. The DIY Python has a mind of itself...and should be respected...if it wants to have loving attention it should not be left by itself as it may stray from its enclosure (the tub), and cry everywhere. 
2. I do not have the ability to multitask fish-related things.
3. My tub can handle being overfilled with water without breaking...water spilling every which way doesn't make it just fall to pieces in embarrassment. yay!
4. My main tank gets jealous easily, when consoling my tub, and the flooring around it, the tank just lost all control and let the water flow from the hose completely rescape it.
4. I am clairvoyant...I somehow knew about these issues and installed a GFCI in the outlet last week.
5. I don't enjoy consoling my main tank...While I enjoy giving my tank a makeover..returning my tank to what it was is an unfortunately annoying task. 
6. Cats love chaos and cannot help but watch and play along by walking right behind you.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

7. Cats and fish don't mix...unless you like fish bits everywhere...

So i added some plants from the LFS which looked neat....i have a bad habit of just grabbing that which looks neat. *sigh*. At any rate I added that, and the hairgrass from KimCadmus. I think the stuff I ordered from ashephard should be here tomorrow (crosses fingers). 

I'm not sure when the moss will arrive...hopefully he acknolwedges me soon:\


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

New pics 

Whole tank:









Left Side:









Right Side:









Strange new plant:









I got manzanita today so i am trying to sink them. I am attempting the dishwashing maneuver to reduce the time it takes to sink, but we'll see.

If anyone knows what the heck that last plant is it would be helpful. It was a hitch hiker on kim's hairgrass you can see in the background.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

yay my stumps & sticks sank already! Woot woot! I really couldn't justify putting in more than two (plus one to hold up the stump).




























This is the drop checker I also got today, which I moronically filled solely with the indicator fluid. It didn't dawn on me that perhaps it also needed distilled water until after I read the confusing directions for the 5th time, shortly after I had already done the stupid deed.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think you tank looks good. Can't wait to see how it fills in.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Updated pic 










Notes:
My dwarf sag started melting and someone told me its prolly low nitrates. Blah, with all the ammonia who could possibly think i'd have low nitrates...well i tested and i had 0 nitrates >.< . So I semi-started dosing rex's fertz. I hate to cuz i'm still doing 50% water changes semi-daily, so it seems like a waste, but they are looking better.

I thought i got my fish healed from cotton mouth with Methylene Blue or whatnot, but alas it has come back on him . Now i'm going to have to catch him again. Last time I tried that I had to rip apart everything.

The plants are looking really good. The red wendtii's completely melted down to nothing but a crown, but now they are bigger then I've ever seen them (in my tank anyways).

I'm getting these little dots of green on my glass. I need to look up what kind of algae that is .

Ummm thats all I can think of atm.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That's a beautiful aquascape. The little green dots are probably GSA (green spot algae). I have had great success stopping this algae by increasing phosphates (you'll have to make "baby steps" to find out how much it takes without over-doing it).

Again, beautiful tank, and your plants look very happy!

-Dave


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

My ammonia is dropping so I should probobly just start dosing fertz normally


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

great tank so far. i will be following this thread.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i hate you....lol i dont im just envious


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

I never knew hate could be so sweet lol  Thanks for the replies...now if only i could get my camera to pick up the greenness of the tank really well :\.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

lower the brightness on it thats how i got mine to do it on my phone


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Don't think you need to do any more waterchanges if your ammonia levels have dropped to zero (just weekly). Tank looks terrific. Sorry about your fish. You know the saying, "Into every life a little rain must fall."

You have a very smart cat. Hope your fishy bits comments didn't mean he stopped computing and soley concentrated on the betta!...


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Last I checked they were at .5-1 ppm i think. But now i'm getting algae issues, spot algae and that hazey algaey that attaches itself to the sides of glass lol. I think I need to get pressurized co2  That or far more likely change out the 2 liters . 

As for the fish bits, no the betta is fine, unfortunately my smaller clone of the cat on who loves the laptop decided one of the pretty gourami's was a fun play thing. Replaced him with another honey gourami but unfortunately it seems like he's a different kind of honey gourami since my two remaining are really bright bright yellow, and he's sort of ...extremely dull lol. 

As we speak my laptop cat is inching his way over me and onto my laptop. 

Nick


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh and braty, i'm looking for like the BRIGHT brilliant green that is in it. Like candy package green lol. I would think that reducing lighting would just get that deep green?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If you can get your hands on Najas sp "Roraima" stick some in there. It's the best cycling plant I know of. Basically it sucks up the ammonia so that the algae can't grow. You could put other types of nutrient hogs in there. I see that you have some already. Don't worry about scaping right now. Just stuff it so that it will cycle.

Yes, with 3wpg you need CO2.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

well i have diy just not pressurized lol


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Nick,

It is shaping up very nicely. I have to remind myself that a planted tank is a journey, not a destination, in that it is constantly changing and evolving and never really finished. Keep up the good work!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

well then make it half way or go more lol


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you Seattle for that bit of wisdom. I know i've been trying to find the end destination, but honestly i love the whole process...except chasing fish around...that I hate...

Bratty, ok i give...i have no clue what the heck you meant by your comment...*hide*


----------



## murdocmason (Aug 17, 2009)

lookin great man, its nice to see time elapsed pics, it seems to be filling in great, also whats your dosing schedule, and how much Co2 is getting diffuse in your tank Ie. 15-30 ppm??

xXDOCXx


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Just thought i'd give an update. I made a new stand for my aquarium, and as you can see in the pictures I am gearing up to go fully high tech with a co2 tank. All i need is a regulator 

Finished Stand - Doors Open: 









Finished Stand - Doors Closed: 









Finished Stand - Tank:


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

murdoc, wow i totally didn't notice your post. I'm sorry! I didn't really dose anything except excel, as CO2 seemed to be the biggest problem (dwarf sags melting, etc.). CO2 continues to be my biggest issue hence the new co2 tank.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Ahh a holiday of the good and the bad. Got a Eheim 2215 Classic Canister, and a CO2 regulator for gifts! Horray!

Sadly when I topped off my tank with a couple gallons of water I forgot to add both Prime and a time release food as we were running out the door to get to our holiday destination (6 hrs away), so i'm pretty sure I just killed off all of my fish. Starving and poisoning them all at once...spectacular...

Trying to look back on the bright side I think i'm going to be fully high-tech now...


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Woo hoo, my fish are all alive *cheer*. I installed the eheim 2215 and the regulator. Now I have CO2 dumping into my power head creating itty bitty bubbles all over, although i would like it if they were a bit smaller so they would be more affected by the currents. 

I want to make an in-line CO2 diffusor like Rex Grigg has, but i'm not sure which is the inlet or outlet, how efficient it is, or how it will affect flow rate.

I'm also not sure when I should remove my old filter. So many questions still lol


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow it has been quite a while. Unfortunately this last winter we lost power here thanks to an ice storm, and the tank got too cold for the fish to survive. I have some of the plants left, but now its mostly a breeding ground for algae. 

I think this time around I am going to create a dwarf cichlid tank. Unfortunately i need to figure out how to get the tank balanced again. The green algae is going down now that i reduced the light a bit, until I go for a drive to get my CO2 refilled. 


I need some good suggestions for a good foreground plant. I have removed the hairgrass since it was taking over EVERYTHING and growing too high. The other little plant on the left side died out with the freeze. I also need some inspiration for some longer plants for the background.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow it has been quite a while. Unfortunately this last winter we lost power here thanks to an ice storm, and the tank got too cold for the fish to survive. I have some of the plants left, but now its mostly a breeding ground for algae. 

I think this time around I am going to create a dwarf cichlid tank. Unfortunately i need to figure out how to get the tank balanced again. The green algae is going down now that i reduced the light a bit, until I go for a drive to get my CO2 refilled. 


I need some good suggestions for a good foreground plant. I have removed the hairgrass since it was taking over EVERYTHING and growing too high. The other little plant on the left side died out with the freeze. I also need some inspiration for some longer plants for the background.


----------

